# Smoked Onion Dip



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 31, 2014)

OK so I've had 4 yellow onions chopped and smoking at 225 with pittmaster in the MES cold smoker since 7:30 am this morning. I'm planning on making Smoked Onion Dip for friends coming over tonight. Anyone smoked onions has any idea on how long to smoke them? Most recipes don't give a time frame, and I'm at work right now. So I'll be telling the person at my house when to turn the smoker off.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2014)

Are you wanting them to have the texture of raw onions or cooked? As for smoke as you know that's a personal preference. Since you have them chopped and I assume spread out I'd say no more than 2 hours would be me preference.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 31, 2014)

I tried to smoke Vidalia onions once and they didn't work out too well. I didn't smoke them nearly long enough. I'd say let them go until they're soft, probably at least 3 hours or so. Not knowing what you're going to do with them for the dip, that's just a guess. Just tell the person manning the smoker to check them periodically.
EDIT: I didn't catch that they were chopped, the ones I did were whole. Case is probably right, I'd check after a couple hours. Thing is though, at those low temps, it's gonna take a long time for them to caramelize and get nice and sweet (if that's what you're going for), so I'd be careful with the amount of smoke.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 31, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you wanting them to have the texture of raw onions or cooked? As for smoke as you know that's a personal preference. Since you have them chopped and I assume spread out I'd say no more than 2 hours would be me preference.


Thanks for the quick response! I'm looking for a cooked texture and taste. I don't want them to have that raw onion taste, but I think 2 hours at 225 should have results that I'm happy with. They are sliced like you slices onion rings and then laid on the grate. I'd say 1/2" thick slices or so, but I didn't do anything other than that. I was planning 2 hours, but seeing as I've never smoked onions before, I just wanted to make sure. I like me some smoke flavor...maybe I'll do 2.5 hours.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> I tried to smoke Vidalia onions once and they didn't work out too well. I didn't smoke them nearly long enough. I'd say let them go until they're soft, probably at least 3 hours or so. Not knowing what you're going to do with them for the dip, that's just a guess. Just tell the person manning the smoker to check them periodically.


The person manning the smoker is my mother in law. And let's just say she less than useful in this regard....hope my wife doesn't read this forum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad to have some personal experience thrown in here. I'll take your advice then. Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2014)

Smoke wise 2 hours should be good. Have her pull them then. If the textures not there finish them in a pan later. If it's antime crunch once they are pan finished throw them in the freezer on a cookie sheet to rapidly cool prior to adding to your dip mix. I do this all the time when using sauted items in meatloaf or fatties. Only takes about 10 minutes in the freezer to get them cooled down.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 31, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Smoke wise 2 hours should be good. Have her pull them then. If the textures not there finish them in a pan later. If it's antime crunch once they are pan finished throw them in the freezer on a cookie sheet to rapidly cool prior to adding to your dip mix. I do this all the time when using sauted items in meatloaf or fatties. Only takes about 10 minutes in the freezer to get them cooled down.


Alright DS, I'm gonna split the difference and go with the 2.5 hours :)

The pittmaster pellets provide a mild smoke flavor so I'm expecting the time to be ok in the smoke. The rest of the recipe is just mayo, cream cheese, and a few spices. I'll be sure to update here with how the smoke flavor was and some pics.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 31, 2014)

The wife went home early to get stuff ready for the party. Here's a shot of the smoked onions.













20141231_123916.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 8, 2015)

I am so going to try this.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 8, 2015)

CulpeperSmoke said:


> I am so going to try this.



I don't have any pictures, but it was amazing!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

So that was 2.5 hours? I am trying to come up with a new dip for the game this weekend and this is on my radar. Of course we have Walla Walla Sweet onions here.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 8, 2015)

Timber, that's what I did.  Next time I do it I'll go 3 hours...alittle more smoke wouldn't have hurt. It's 30 oz mayo, 16 oz of sour cream, 3 table spoon worstechire, 2Tbl pepper, 1 Tbl of sugar, 1 Tbl salt. I used 4 large onions.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh ok, thanks. Those slices must be pretty thick then. Thicker than they look on a 13 inch screen. lol Thanks for the recipe. Duly noted and saved for Saturday evening.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Absolutely. Let me know how it turns out. I simply cut off the top and bottom and removed the first layer of each onion.


----------



## ctonello (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice I'd like to try this. I wonder how it would be with smoked fish in it?


----------

